# most expensive Aurora collectible?



## super8man

Wow, $55K or more....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Rare-Aurora-HO-AFX-Factory-Built-Race-Track-Rare-Store-Display-Show-Set-/181342177253?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a38d607e5


----------



## Bubba 123

super8man said:


> Wow, $55K or more....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Rare-Aurora-HO-AFX-Factory-Built-Race-Track-Rare-Store-Display-Show-Set-/181342177253?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a38d607e5


maybe "YES".....maybe..."NO"...........
Bubba 123


----------



## asennafan

Hmmm....I couldn't see anyone paying even $5000 for that and even then it better have some major documentation and proof of what it really is.


----------



## TUFFONE

I really think that I have seen a published picture of this from many years ago. Maybe in a slot car book or magazine. The partial Atlas grandstand was also a feature of the layout picture that I am thinking of. Maybe a coincidence...I don't know. I will look for the picture when I have time.


----------



## mr_aurora

*a couple of things...........*

First off, I know the seller, nice guy and serious Aurora collector. We discussed this piece a few years ago and I was surprised to see it on the bay and if you look again,, the price has been reduced. That said, it is still pretty high. As with any collectible, documentation is important and as far as I know, there is none with this layout. We can speculate and I do believe it was made for a department store or the New York Toy Fair to showcase perhaps new AFX track sections. "Tuffone" may be thinking of the big NY Toy Fair layout of 1971 when the AFX track was first introduced. This of course is NOT that infamous layout of a mix of tjet and AFX cars with plenty of accessories and action. As far as value, if it sells, then that is the most valuable piece but look on ebay at what the CONE man asks for stuff that has never sold........... Worth is what it sells for, not the asking price......... Oh by the way, most expensive Aurora Item I have seen sell is the (2) 1983 Super magnatraction Magnum and Tbird of which only one is shown in my book. The set sold for $5000.000 and ask around as to who owns those two cars, I only know of about 3 or 4 sets. Bob B


----------



## JWSpeed

Looking at the pictures, the track looks like it uses locks and jointers. Was the first AFX track this way or does this track use T-jet track?


----------



## slotcarman12078

There was a transition between L&J and snap track (I call it that because that's the sound it made when the locks broke off! lol). Some AFX cars came with L&J track as the change from T Jets to AFX and the change from L&J to snap didn't occur at the same time. 

Also keep in mind, that the value is in the table itself, not so much the track. The track shown is not necessarily the track that came with it. 

Mr. Beers is right regarding value. The table top with scenery, as with anything else for that matter, is worth what someone is willing to pay for it. You can ask for the moon, stars, and a portion of the milky way for an item. It doesn't mean it's worth that. It just means that is what it is worth for you as the seller to part with it. Should someone decide to part with their $$$ for an item, it's only worth that dollar value to them. To others, the worth may be far lower or higher. This is without factoring in an item's condition, or documentation.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That's the "I don't wanna sell" price anyways.

Who in they're right mind would pay that  much for a table with some bad 70's scenery and zero papers on it being anything more than what it is. A table with some old scenery?!?!?!?!

You need authentification at the very least. Even then I can't see spending that.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> That's the "I don't wanna sell" price anyways.
> 
> Who in they're right mind would pay that much for a table with some bad 70's scenery and zero papers on it being anything more than what it is. A table with some old scenery?!?!?!?!
> 
> You need authentification at the very least. Even then I can't see spending that.


You're exactly right J65, kinda the way I feel about buying an ol' Buick... RM


----------

